# Encendido electronico con operacionales



## kapodamy (Jul 17, 2012)

hola gente, hace unos dias que estoy con este proyecto y logro hacer que funcione.
les explico, el circuito que adjunto consta de 4 etapas. la 1ra utilizo un AOnI para amplificar la señal de un sensor de hall ugn3141, la 2da untilizo COnI (comparador operacional no inversor ) cuya sensibilidad es tomado desde un preset, 3ra utilizo un transistor de alta frecuencia para disparar un mosfet de portencia (4ta etapa).

mi problema radica el en la primera etapa 'No Amplifica', al usar una bateria no dispongo de -12v/0v/+12v para el operacional. si mi lm358 es de riel unico (single-rail) no tendria problema. en algun concepto seguramente le estoy herrando y no me doy cuenta.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 17, 2012)

El ugn3141 es un switch, por lo tanto su salida es ON o OFF y no tiene sentido amplificar eso pues solo estarás mandando la salida del LM358 a saturación o a corte (no existirá una zona lineal). Saludos
Agrego: Creo que debes usar directamente la salida del UGN3141 para manejar el transistor driver y de alli al mosfet. (El UGN3141 tiene salida tipo schmitt trigger)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2012)

Además de lo que te dijeron deberías usar AO de alimentación simple tipo LM358

Y fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A6dec67-l8wx&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=encendido+electronico&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff31%2Fpido-recomendacion-armar-potencia-79760%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D728501&ss=5190j1454100j21

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/.../f31/pido-recomendacion-armar-potencia-79760/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Además de lo que te dijeron deberías usar AO de alimentación simple tipo LM358


Uhmmm en el circuito que subió, ése es justamente el integrado que usa uhmmmm.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 18, 2012)

Amigo kapodamy, el condensador C3 posee un valor de capacidad muy alto.


----------



## kapodamy (Jul 18, 2012)

el C3 era  0.1uf, esta mal en la imagen.
wacalo, el tester me mide 75mV o un pico de 0.05dB con la netbook, igual pruebo y te cuento.



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Uhmmm en el circuito que subió, ése es justamente el integrado que usa uhmmmm.


si el ao es de alimentacion simple .......y como hago que funcione????? si wacalo esta en locierto, seguramente el AO me va a servir para proyectos a futuro :cabezon:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bajá la hoja de datos del integrado, vas a ver que su salida es de colector abierto, se necesita una resistencia conectada con el positivo para que funcione.


----------



## kapodamy (Sep 7, 2012)

me puse de nuevo con este proyectito y le hice varias reformas al esquema y funciona  no del todo, el motor no levanta velocidad, al parecer hay un "atraso" con la chispa y no puedo identificar el problema. con respecto al sensor de hall. . . era de "colector abierto" me di cuenta revisando otros datasheet (el Hall-US1881EUA).
adjunto circuito:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

El sensor hall lo podés alimentar directamente con 12 V soportan hasta 24 o 30 v según el modelo.

Por otro lado pueden suministrar bastante corriente como para suprimir el 2N2222.

C6 no está introduciendo un retraso ?

Saludos !


----------



## kapodamy (Sep 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El sensor hall lo podés alimentar directamente con 12 V soportan hasta 24 o 30 v según el modelo.
> 
> Por otro lado pueden suministrar bastante corriente como para suprimir el 2N2222.
> 
> ...


el sensor lo alimento con 5v para evitar interferencias y fluctuaciones de la tension.

 el c6 no podruce el atraso (actua como filtro), en realidad el atraso se ocaciona porque la señal esta invetida, para solucionar este problema añadi un segundo transistor que reinvierte la señal nuevamente y la corrige.
ademas reduci el voltaje del gate de 12vp a 4.50vp y el R5 la cambie por 330Ω.
C2 es opcional (hasta que se demuestre lo contrario).
el D3 (diodo de proteccion) no necesario si se usa un mosfet con proteccion.(lo puse por las dudas ).
C3 es un capacitor de poliester (codigo 104) de 1000v.
D2 es un zener de 5v. se puede remplazar R1 y D2 por integrado 7805 (mismos resultados).

Lo probe en un IES super america (Citroen 3cv) y anda una masa  

PD: AJUNTO UN ESQUEMA PARA PARA PLATINOS (CON MOSFET) NO TENGO AUNTO PAR PROBARLO PERO CALCULO QUE FUNCIONARA.

saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 12, 2012)

Ojo con la temperatura. El compartimiento de un motor es un horno!!! Los CI no aguantarán esa temperatura mucho tiempo. Lo mejor es diseñar todo con transistores, que sí toleran hasta 150 grados.


----------



## juancanext (Sep 17, 2012)

los encendidos electrónicos de serie se  fabrican  con   3  parámetros  básicos. corriente máxima de colector o drain, tiempo activo y  limitación de  voltaje  en colector,con esos  3 parámetros  se logra controlar una bobina de forma eficiente,  con un circuito básico   y en situaciones especificas puede  haber fallos por  exceso de temperatura en modulo o  bobina o ambos cuando  el auto esta apagado,switch de encendido ON y  transistor driver activo,  por eso es  mas eficiente usar un  monoestable para disparar el mosfet.  el tienmpo de  disparo del monoestable depende de las rpm y se situa entre 3 y 50 ms ,mas informacion  en el datasheet del l482 de ST. hace mucho tiempo saber electrónica publico  un articulo de  encendido electrónico donde  menciona conceptos de diseño y aplicación  de encendido electronico  ,si encuentro esa revista subo el scan.


----------



## djyoan (Jul 21, 2014)

Tengo unas dudas

1) ¿Se puede sustituir un sensor de tipo hall por un sensor intuitivo?

2) ¿Cuantos voltios de señal debe entregar ese sensor para que trabaje este circuito?


----------



## kapodamy (Jul 24, 2014)

djyoan dijo:


> Tengo unas dudas
> 
> 1) ¿Se puede sustituir un sensor de tipo hall por un sensor intuitivo?
> 
> 2) ¿Cuantos voltios de señal debe entregar ese sensor para que trabaje este circuito?



1_solo si es de colector abierto

2_ 5 voltios


----------



## WUANEJO (May 3, 2015)

disculpen mi ignorancia. Encontre un diagrama en la red me pueden confirmar si esta correcto.  lo marcado con un circulo rojo es un mosfet supongo pero esta bien la conexion?.  cual es el gate, drain y el source por favor.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2015)

Parece ser un MOSFET canal *"N"* y el orden de patas sería:
Arriba Drain
Abajo: Source
Horizontal: Gate


----------



## WUANEJO (May 5, 2015)

muchas gracias sr. fogonazo. voy a hacer el circuito.


----------



## djyoan (May 27, 2017)

@kapodamy 

El hall  lo construí y trabajo bien pero….
  El de planito a mosfet no me funciono …

  ¿Alguien ha probado el de platinos?


----------



## SKYFALL (May 27, 2017)

djyoan dijo:


> @kapodamy
> 
> El hall  lo construí y trabajo bien pero….
> El de planito a mosfet no me funciono …
> ...



Tienes el plano de platinos? o es el mismo de Mosfet de mas arriba?


----------



## djyoan (May 28, 2017)

El de arriba a sensor hall si funciona bien porque lo construí y probé, pero el de platinos no he logrado que trabaje.

  Estés es que NO me funciona 




  Lo probé con 2 BC 547 y un IRF 540 pero nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2017)

R4 de 10k para gatillar un mosfer :loco:

Como mucho 30 Ohms


----------

